# Diabolus X-Type an Scream 03



## El-Ollinero (23. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
habe mir eine Diabolus X-Type bestellt, die leider ja ohne Kettenblätter im Moment nicht lieferbar ist.
Bis sie ankommt würde ich aber gerne wissen, ob ich sie überhaupt installieren kann, da sich zwischen Innenlager und Schwinge nicht sehr viel Platz befindet?


----------



## blaubaer (24. Dezember 2004)

ist schwierig zu sagen, da mann das auf dem bild nicht richtig erkennen kann !!! ( zu wenig scharf ) ev. auch ne bessere ansicht von unten her machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee Rider (25. Dezember 2004)

Guten Tag, ähnliche Frage: Passen die Diabolus Kurbeln+Diabolus Innenlager in mein Scream 2004er Modell?


----------



## Banshee Rider (29. Dezember 2004)

ö.Ö hallo?


----------



## Banshee Rider (29. Dezember 2004)

So, hoffe die Bilder helfen zur Beantwortung der Frage. Passt das nun?


----------



## blaubaer (29. Dezember 2004)

sollte eigentlich schon passen 

das lager hat einen aussendurchmesser von ca. 44-45mm


----------



## decolocsta (10. August 2006)

Ja passt,

hatte das auch so an meinem 03er Scream, musst nur ggf. was an den Kurbeln abfeilen, nur ne kleine Kante...


----------



## blaubaer (10. August 2006)

wenn du noch etwas gewartet hättest wäre der fred genau 2 jahre unbeantwortet gewesen


----------



## decolocsta (10. August 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du noch etwas gewartet hättest wäre der fred genau 2 jahre unbeantwortet gewesen




Lol............


----------

